# Baby boy name... Truett?



## abc123x

Ever since I found out I was pregnant, I felt like it was boy and I felt that his name was Truett... pronounced TROO-IT.

We decided not to share this with our family, because they are very critical and my OH's side desperately want us to name the baby after his father, which I refuse to do. Not because I don't care for him, but because I don't like his name. I feel if he wanted a child named after him, he should have given his name to my OH, and he did in a way... he gave him his middle name.

Anyway, what I am asking is what you all think of this name. I am mainly concerned with naming him something that other kids can easily make fun of. For example, I know a little girl names Reah, and all the kids call her Diarrhea.

So, any opinions or ideas of nasty things they'll say on the playground?


----------



## pupsicle

I love Truett, never heard it before but it's perfect.


----------



## MissC

Thats lovely :)
I've never heard it before either
And when it comes to other kids making fun of it i can only think of chewit (if thats how its spelt) the sweet with the dinosaur on it (yumyum)


----------



## abc123x

Thank you both!

I'm not too worried about the chewit nickname, as I don't think we have that here. :)


----------



## fairy_gem

I'm not keen on it personally.

I can't think of any potential names children could use.

x


----------



## windswept

I'm really undecided on this name!

But I should say that if you are ever in a gaelic speaking area, it could easily confused for the command 'heel/come here' for a dog! It's a word I hear from shepherds often, and is always barked at the dog as a command... 

But your wee one might happily never come across this word in that context, depending on where you are and where he's going!


----------



## RubyRainbows

I have never heard it -- Think it's cute tho!


----------



## abc123x

windswept said:


> I'm really undecided on this name!
> 
> But I should say that if you are ever in a gaelic speaking area, it could easily confused for the command 'heel/come here' for a dog! It's a word I hear from shepherds often, and is always barked at the dog as a command...
> 
> But your wee one might happily never come across this word in that context, depending on where you are and where he's going!

HAHAHAHAHAHA! This is wonderful! We run a dog rescue and a kennel! Who'd have thought? Our personal dogs use german commands, so we won't have to treat him like a dog! :haha:

We live in the states, I don't think he will have a problem.


----------



## discoclare

Hmmm, not sure. I love the fact that it's very unusual. I think I like it! Gimme a week to think, I'm sure it's gonna grow on me.

You could use OH father's name as a mn name maybe to avoid upset?

I can't think of any obvious teasing names. It's funny because the other day I was out walking and I met a lady with her granddaughter (appox 3 or 4 years old) and she was cooing over my LO and asking her name etc. Well the granddaughter was called Lavinia and I though, wow what a lovely name I should add it to my girls name list. Then I though, that would be possibly shortened to Lav (which is slang for toilet in the UK, though perhaps it's less used nowadays) so I decided to give it a miss!


----------



## bonjo808

I love it! I think it fits for the U.S.


----------



## Thistledown

Not terribly fond of it as a name myself, sounds like "true it" to me, which makes me think it's a form of "true that!/true dat!" But the only "making fun" things I can think of are "blew-it" and "suet". 

I wouldn't worry too much about the teasing aspect unless a name has a really _obvious_ way to be teased. If they're going to get teased, they will no matter how careful you are with your name choice - kids are terribly creative.


----------



## SmallBear

I believe the man who founded Chick-fil-a is named Truett. It's a nice, old-fashioned (in a good way) man's name, I think.


----------



## abc123x

Well, I do like Chick-fil-a!!

Haha. Thank you ladies, for your replies!

Hopefully nobody will think of blew-it, but I'm sure they will! My mom said the same thing about True-dat, but she's a pessimist and hates any name that she doesn't come up with, so she won't be finding out his official name.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I personally dont like it if im being 100% Honest not my cup of tea at all.

But if you like it thats what matters, and i cant think of anything that kids would call him in the playground :) x


----------



## SuperKat

Honestly, people will find things to rhyme with just about any name. I say if you and OH both love the name, then go for it!


----------

